# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Splićanke će rađati u vodi?

## mikonja

Evo curke nanovija vijest iz današnje Slobodne:

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/20060908/split01.asp


živi bili pa vidjeli.....

----------


## Felix

oho!  :shock: 
zasto imam osjecaj da ce biti kao u petrovoj: imamo mi kadu i stolcic, ali znate nema dokaza da su ti alternativni nacini dobri, dajte da vi ipak na krevet pa da vam damo dripeka...   :Mad:  
mene vise zanima podnaslov di vele da se klub trudnica eva zauzima za porod kod kuce...   :Wink:  sumnjam da ce biti stogod od toga, ali lijepo je cuti da ima jos ljudi koji tako razmisljaju.

----------


## mikonja

ma i meni sve to izgleda nestvarno ali vidjet ćemo.....

----------

